# About to start IVF after years of BFN's



## Ebany

Hello All :hi:

Been looking around the last few days and thought i would introduce myself a little more. I am 30 years old (but not for much longer lol) and i have a wonderful husband. We have been trying for a baby since november 2006, tried everything you can think of and learnt myths are just myths, DH loved watching me hold my legs in the air for 2 hours. Lease one of us was amused lol. But month after month lots of BFN. Whilst having a smear asked the dr if there was anything else we could try, and once she had finished texting on her phone, and yes i kid you not she did that and also spoke to a lady in the room in a different language whilst being doing her THING! charming i know. She sent us for some tests. some she discharged me before sending me for them leaving my GP to prescribe me clomid, which turned out i shouldn't be taking :dohh: 

After ALOT of wrong turns finally met an amazing lady who turned out to be the boss lady :winkwink: which please us alot, who told us after 2 years of being bounced from pillar to post it wasn't going to happen naturally:cry:

After even more tests, inwhich i recieved the results before she did... not sure how lol finally got put forward for ivf and 2 years 6 months later we are finally about to start :happydance:

Baseline tests on 28th and then i guess we go from there. Nervous, anxious and currently the one woman version of the seven dwarfs lol 

So thought i would come join the forum and find people to share the experiance with who have been through... going through or about to go through the IVF also. Have met some great people on other threads so far and sure i will meet more.

Sorry i am a big chatter lol :hug:


----------



## FragileDoll

Welcome to BnB, hun. Good luck!! :flower:


----------



## Ebany

FragileDoll said:


> Welcome to BnB, hun. Good luck!! :flower:

Thank you Fragile, i see your TTC also, goodluck hope you get there soon :hugs:


:hug:


----------



## robinator

Hello and good luck! :hi:


----------



## Ebany

robinator said:


> Hello and good luck! :hi:

Thank you Robin and CONGRATUALTIONS!!!


----------



## Ebany

MomBabyHealth said:


> Ebany, good luck on your journey. You have come to the right place. You don't have to feel alone. BnB have so many people here that have similar stories. They are able to give you amazing advice because they've been there.
> 
> There are also technical people to give solid biological facts. So many experiences on the active boards and archives. Just jump in.
> 
> Have fun,
> MomBabyHealth

Thank you MomBabyHealth :hugs:


----------



## odd_socks

*Hello and welcome :wave:*


----------



## Ebany

odd_socks said:


> *Hello and welcome :wave:*

:wave: Thank you! :hugs:

Can i ask what WTT means?


----------



## angel2010

Welcome!


----------



## Ebany

angel2010 said:


> Welcome!

:wave:


----------



## Miss_Bump

Hello and welcome!


----------



## v2007

:hi:

Welcome to the mad house :winkwink:

V xxx


----------



## Vickie

:hi: Welcome!


----------



## Ebany

Hello Vickie, V and Miss Bump :wave: Thank you for the warm welcome.

Madhouse?? you didn't know a true madhouse before i arrive :wacko: :laugh2:


----------



## xJG30

https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif


----------



## Ebany

xJG30 said:


> https://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g146/GemLoux/Welcome.gif

Wow now that's a welcome sign!! Thank you and Hello :wave:


----------



## cleckner04

Welcome!! :wave:


----------



## xCookieDough

*goodluck and welcome!
___XO*


----------



## Ebany

Hello cleckner and Cookiedough. Thank you!!!

:hug:


----------



## lylasmummy

Welcome and good luck. WTT means, waiting to try :thumbup:


----------



## Katie40

Fingers crossed for you! X


----------



## Ebany

Hello Lylasmummy, aha thank you.. so much shorthand to learn :D

Thank you Katie and Hello :hi:

:hug:


----------



## teal

Hello and welcome :flower: 

Good luck xx


----------



## Kristin83

Welcome and good luck!

Hubby and I were trying for 2 years also and were referred for IVF, now we are expecting twin boys in about 7 weeks. If you have any questions or need advice don't hesitate to ask :D


----------



## Ebany

Kristin83 said:


> Welcome and good luck!
> 
> Hubby and I were trying for 2 years also and were referred for IVF, now we are expecting twin boys in about 7 weeks. If you have any questions or need advice don't hesitate to ask :D

That is so amazing CONGRATULATIONS!!! 

We was told we are both find and that there is no reason why we shouldn't be pregnant, 4 years later they still say the same so hoping this works. My DH ays he doesn't think the first one will work his money is on the second.. oh the joy of positive thinking lol.

Right now we are both sick have been for 5 days now and don't seem to be kicking it and our next appointment is Thursday so a little worried we'll still be sick and get put back a month :(


----------



## Ebany

teal said:


> Hello and welcome :flower:
> 
> Good luck xx

Hello Teal and thank you :hugs:


----------



## Kristin83

Ebany said:


> Kristin83 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome and good luck!
> 
> Hubby and I were trying for 2 years also and were referred for IVF, now we are expecting twin boys in about 7 weeks. If you have any questions or need advice don't hesitate to ask :D
> 
> That is so amazing CONGRATULATIONS!!!
> 
> We was told we are both find and that there is no reason why we shouldn't be pregnant, 4 years later they still say the same so hoping this works. My DH ays he doesn't think the first one will work his money is on the second.. oh the joy of positive thinking lol.
> 
> Right now we are both sick have been for 5 days now and don't seem to be kicking it and our next appointment is Thursday so a little worried we'll still be sick and get put back a month :(Click to expand...

It must be so frustrating to not know what is causing it. We know the cause in our case, and its not something that can be fixed, but in a way it made it easier to do IVF bc we had a reason why we had to. (if that makes sense)

It can work the first time, it did for us! I've read its about 50% chance but I think its more than that. 

I hope you get better! I dunno if they will delay you if you are sick, you have a few weeks of meds before they actually do a procedure so you may be ok. FX for you though!


----------



## Ebany

Kristin83 said:


> Ebany said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kristin83 said:
> 
> 
> Welcome and good luck!
> 
> Hubby and I were trying for 2 years also and were referred for IVF, now we are expecting twin boys in about 7 weeks. If you have any questions or need advice don't hesitate to ask :D
> 
> That is so amazing CONGRATULATIONS!!!
> 
> We was told we are both find and that there is no reason why we shouldn't be pregnant, 4 years later they still say the same so hoping this works. My DH ays he doesn't think the first one will work his money is on the second.. oh the joy of positive thinking lol.
> 
> Right now we are both sick have been for 5 days now and don't seem to be kicking it and our next appointment is Thursday so a little worried we'll still be sick and get put back a month :(Click to expand...
> 
> It must be so frustrating to not know what is causing it. We know the cause in our case, and its not something that can be fixed, but in a way it made it easier to do IVF bc we had a reason why we had to. (if that makes sense)
> 
> It can work the first time, it did for us! I've read its about 50% chance but I think its more than that.
> 
> I hope you get better! I dunno if they will delay you if you are sick, you have a few weeks of meds before they actually do a procedure so you may be ok. FX for you though!Click to expand...

Feeling alot better than we was so travelling to the clinic tomorrow.

36.2% chance we was told of it working or if they make it to day 5 it's 50/50 but from what i have been reading most are placed back in on day 3.

Did you see your Dr at the baseline tests or is it just the nurses? And is it same as the hospital, Scan..Smear and bloods?

How are you feeling in yourself? except for excited off corse lol

:hug:


----------



## Kristin83

I'm glad you are feeling better!

Ours were put back at 5 days, it all depends on how they are developing.

At our clinic, we always saw a doctor. There were I think 5 different doctors so we didnt always see the same one but it was always one of the doctors. I remember the early appt they checked for cysts, did a practice implantation to test the depth of my uterus, and bloods.

I'm feeling ok, very pregnant. I hit 30 weeks today and I feel huge! lol They have been very hyper today and kicking all over :D

Good luck at the clinic tomorrow!!


----------



## Ebany

What is a practice implant?

Awww bless them there trying to burrow there way out, that or practicing soccer lol


----------



## Kristin83

Ebany said:


> What is a practice implant?
> 
> Awww bless them there trying to burrow there way out, that or practicing soccer lol

I meant to say a practice transfer...They used a catheter just like they use to do the actual transfer and act like they are transfering eggs, using a saline solution....it gives them an idea of how deep the uterus is and where would be a good place to put them. i've never heard of anyone else who's clinic did this, so maybe its just something they do at the place I went to??

I think they are trying to make their way out, but its too early still so they are going to have to tough it out...lol


----------



## Ebany

Just a quick update

Had my baselines done on Thursday, was a scan first, they couldn't see my left ovary so have to go back in about 12 days to be scanned again but she saw the lining and said it looked good. The had a trial transfer which apparently was perfect. Retested my husband to and said it was fantastic.
No bloods but was slightly upset that they forgot to invite us to the information evening and luckily we carry photo ID as they forgot to tell us to bring that to 

I was given 3 bottles of nasil spray (instead of injections ) which i am to start taking on day 21 of my next period. After that were kinda know whats happening but said since we didn't get to go to our information even and seeing as we was already to start to just go with the flow. I must admit i am now a little more apprehensive than before.

Hhahahaha love it!!! I bet they will be gorgeous babies!!


----------



## Kristin83

yay! I got a little nervous right before starting too, i think thats normal. Its a big thing to start IVF but you will do great :D I'm so glad I didnt get the nasal spray, I would never have been able to do it! They make me soooo sick and I would take the injections over them in a heartbeat...lol


----------



## Ebany

Kristin83 said:


> yay! I got a little nervous right before starting too, i think thats normal. Its a big thing to start IVF but you will do great :D I'm so glad I didnt get the nasal spray, I would never have been able to do it! They make me soooo sick and I would take the injections over them in a heartbeat...lol

lol this is where i feel lucky... i suffer with bad sinus's so always have a spray up there so think it was the best way for me, plus i'm super needle phobic lol which will be interesting when i have no choice but to inject. Oh and found out at some point i have to start putting something where it shouldn't be going lol


----------



## PandaLuv31

Welcome & good luck with IVF! :flower::dust:


----------



## Kristin83

Ebany said:


> Kristin83 said:
> 
> 
> yay! I got a little nervous right before starting too, i think thats normal. Its a big thing to start IVF but you will do great :D I'm so glad I didnt get the nasal spray, I would never have been able to do it! They make me soooo sick and I would take the injections over them in a heartbeat...lol
> 
> lol this is where i feel lucky... i suffer with bad sinus's so always have a spray up there so think it was the best way for me, plus i'm super needle phobic lol which will be interesting when i have no choice but to inject. Oh and found out at some point i have to start putting something where it shouldn't be going lolClick to expand...

lol Ya thats after the fact that you have to do that...

I never liked needles, shots, anything! But bc you go through so many with IVF and doing the daily injections myself now its nothing! I dont think it'll ever bother me again to get anything with a needle.


----------



## Ebany

PandaLuv31 said:


> Welcome & good luck with IVF! :flower::dust:

Hello Panda and thank you 

:hug:


----------



## Ebany

Kristin83 said:


> Ebany said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kristin83 said:
> 
> 
> yay! I got a little nervous right before starting too, i think thats normal. Its a big thing to start IVF but you will do great :D I'm so glad I didnt get the nasal spray, I would never have been able to do it! They make me soooo sick and I would take the injections over them in a heartbeat...lol
> 
> lol this is where i feel lucky... i suffer with bad sinus's so always have a spray up there so think it was the best way for me, plus i'm super needle phobic lol which will be interesting when i have no choice but to inject. Oh and found out at some point i have to start putting something where it shouldn't be going lolClick to expand...
> 
> lol Ya thats after the fact that you have to do that...
> 
> I never liked needles, shots, anything! But bc you go through so many with IVF and doing the daily injections myself now its nothing! I dont think it'll ever bother me again to get anything with a needle.Click to expand...

Lol i don't think i can ever get use to it. I stems from having an operation and getting like 40 injections in 8 days it's that pain that sticks in my mind lol. 
But i do have to say i saw the needleon her desk (went quickly white lol) and the actual needle is tiny so :shrug:

How long do you inject for? not including the ones you used which i'm using nasil spray for instead?

:hug:


----------



## Kristin83

What medication is the nasal spray?

I did daily lupron injections starting Dec. 16th and then Follistim and Menopur overlapping for about a week starting Dec. 31st. I think I had injections until around Jan. 8th and my trigger shot was Jan. 10th. So I was injecting daily for almost a month...I guess 3 weeks. I got so used to it by the end, the needles were small and didnt hurt. Luckily I didnt get any bruising either, it was just a pain having to do it at work...they had to be done at the same time everyday. 


Here is a link to my IVF journal if you want to read through it....i wrote almost everyday I think with symptoms and everything....My IVF Journal


----------



## Ebany

The nasal spray says Suprefact 100mg Burserlin acetate

All i know is i will use this spray for 5 weeks which is start till finish and in those weeks theres the injections, EC,ET and things at the end to go in my tushy lol

It's deffinetly not as beautiful as the act of making love :haha:


----------



## Kristin83

I didnt take Burserlin at all, but I know that the meds the use in the UK are sometimes different than here, so thats probably it. I had to do suppositories too but mine were vaginal. They also do the progesterone as shots but I heard those ones really hurt, so I was ok with the gel..lol

Nope its not, but the end result is the same :D


----------



## TwilightAgain

:wave: Hi and welcome to BnB! :flower:


----------



## Ebany

Hello Twightlight :hi: Thankyou :D

June 2013? are you waiting till then to TTC?


----------



## Ebany

Oh well is over for me already. Have been told i need surgery and meeting the surgeon on the 26th so no ivf right now :cry:

The did try sort it internally today but told me when i woke it was to dangerous and they need to open me *sighs*

Goodluck for October hunni, i want to see piccies!!! :hugs:

:hug:


----------



## Kristin83

Oh I'm so sorry!! Hopefully everything gets sorted out soon and you can start again!

Thanks :)

Good luck!


----------

